# Bullhorn or wide drops to cut down. 25.4 clamp



## PpPete (23 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have surplus to their requirements a bullhorn handlebar or an old drop bar that I can cut down ? Must be 25.4 clamp dia. and WIDE - pref 44cm or even 46cm would be great. Even 42cm would be better than the 38cm I have on at present.
Scratches & dings no problem....the rest of the bike is, and will remain "cosmetically challenged".


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2010)

I think I do. I'll measure them when I get home but I believe they are 42 cm.


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2010)

Sorry. They're 40cm. I COuld have sworn they were 42.


----------



## PpPete (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks for checking anyway.


----------



## PpPete (1 Apr 2010)

bump - still hoping.

a 25.8 or 26 mm clamp dia I can live with too.


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2010)

I've now got a bullhorn for the fixed 

But i'm still on the lookout for wide drop bars with a 25.4 mm clamp .... but not for cutting down - I've decided a wider bar needed on the tandem which had its first serious outing yesterday. A randonneur style would be ideal.


----------

